# Dmitry Sches- is his website temporarily down??



## dathyr1 (Jan 15, 2018)

Tried going to their website to look at his VST products a few minutes ago and got an error and cant bring up his webpage. I assume he may be temporarily down, but not sure.

I will try again in a day or so.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 15, 2018)

dathyr1 said:


> Tried going to their website to look at his VST products a few minutes ago and got an error and cant bring up his webpage. I assume he may be temporarily down, but not sure.
> 
> I will try again in a day or so.



Just loaded on both Edge and Chrome with now problem.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)

Good in FF and Safari. Clear your cache, restart your machine maybe ?


----------



## dathyr1 (Jan 15, 2018)

I can get into his main page on the DS Audio website but for some reason when I click on a product or other links it is giving me a 404 error. Tried it in three different browsers on my PC and restarted my machine.

Again I will try later sometime and on my other machines. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)

your right, same here now.



dathyr1 said:


> I can get into his main page on the DS Audio website but for some reason when I click on a product or other links it is giving me a 404 error. Tried it in three different browsers on my PC and restarted my machine.
> 
> Again I will try later sometime and on my other machines. Thanks for your replies.


----------

